# Fist-sized hole in the yard - What might live in it?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Gnome. Give it warm milk and porridge. It will bring luck.:wink:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Rat...chipmunk...all I can think of


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

oil pipe failure or missed off shore relief drilling


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

When I was a kid I found a 3" diameter hole in my parent's front yard. I couldn't figure out what had made it, so I sat and watched. After a little while of sitting quietly I saw a crawdad (mudbug, crayfish) come to the entrance slowly and peek out.

We lived nowhere near any rivers, just a lot of small farm creeks, although the property is on top of a large underground aquifer. Until now I always just thought it was a strange anomaly that we had a large crawdad living in our front yard. I just did a search after reading the post and found that it's quite common. The specimen we had always left a clean opening to it's burrow but some of the images I've seen on the net show piles of mud around the entrance.

We never thought about trying to get rid of it...we thought it was fun and interesting. We only ever saw the one hole though. I suppose if the yard was a full of holes it would have been more of a problem. We used to keep milkweed plants in the yard like flowers just to watch the monarch caterpillars eat and grow until they made a chrysalis then waited until fall and watched them come out as butterflies.

If it isn't a crawdad, then it probably is a gnome...or a ground squirrel.


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

I vote for not sticking hands in holes.:thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

bluejeans said:


> I vote for not sticking hands in holes.:thumbsup:


I see. You're one of those people afraid to take risk.




3" hole= 

small woodchuck
medium to large skunk
prairie dog


REALLY BIG SNAKE

How to figure out what lives in it?

Patience. Lots of patience.

and a really comfortable chair.


how to find out where it goes:

pour about a quart of gas in the hole. get a really long fuse. Stick one end in the hole. Take the other end to someplace you are sure there aren't any similar holes around you.


light fuse

Nevermind with the gas. I just reread your post and realized the hole is real near the house. That could be real bad if the critter went into or under your house.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I think this calls for a case of beer, a lawn chair and a beautiful saturday.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Trolls, definitely Trolls.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Even a little critter can make a hole larger than necessary, depending on the surface soil. Also, it is possible that whatever made the hole could be much smaller than the hole or much, much larger that you expect. Just hope it not a wolverine or badger. Some big critter can get into small spaces.

Put out some scraps of food (seeds, nuts, lettuce, meat, etc) and see what is taken as a clue for idetification. If your pit bull is gone, then begin to worry and call for professional help.

Dick


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If it only is an inch or so deep, bunny, deeper, probably chipmunk


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

nap said:


> Nevermind with the gas. I just reread your post and realized the hole is real near the house. That could be real bad if the critter went into or under your house.


it's also about four feet from the main gas line going to the house...

thanks for the advice so far. i'll drop some food scraps around it tonight and see what happens.


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

Taking risks must be balanced with possible or probable outcome.Sticking your hand and arm down a hole? Whats the best case outcome? Whats the worst?


I say the OP should risk the garden hose and some water.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

cellophane said:


> it's also about four feet from the main gas line going to the house...
> 
> thanks for the advice so far. i'll drop some food scraps around it tonight and see what happens.



ya, the gasoline idea wouldn't be prudent.


I forgot all about bunnies. Could be bunnies too.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

bluejeans said:


> Taking risks must be balanced with possible or probable outcome.Sticking your hand and arm down a hole? Whats the best case outcome? Whats the worst?


Best case - no injury

Worst case - venomous bite that results in death


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

scuba, you won the contest:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I also noticed some water in the basement this morning... I'll have to investigate further. would a dye mixture reveal anything or should I just fill it with ready-mix?


----------

